# Oceanview Jetties Report 4.28.05 (Guess Who Caught Their 1st Fish?)



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I've got an amazing story to tell all you Pier & Surfers about a not-so-young man's first fish.

Deep breath ... Mr. Rory Goggin finally caught his first fish ... a 15" flounder today at almost high noon on a plastic jig on the Oceanview Jetties.

I was there. Let me tell ya'll how it went down. 

I caught and tagged 4 flounder from 10:30a - 11:45a on the jetties. Slow, but with the wind beating down on us, pretty good. It was really hard to feel the bites.

How hard was it to feel the bites?

Well, picture this. Rory, adorned with Australian Light Infantry headware (re: Pith Helmut) and short-sleeved plaid shirt, is fishing side by side with me on said jetty.

After casting out, I glance to my right and notice that Rory's fishing pole obviously has a flounder on it, and so, as not to alarm him, I say, "Rory, do you have fish?" and I get no reply.

Looking more concerned at his pole, I say again, "Rory, do you have a fish?" only louder.

I get kinda of a glazed look back, and speak again this time with more emphasis and definance, "Rory, you have fish."

Still no response.

Fearing that he may have lapsed into a euphoric mind trance because he finally had his first fish on, I say again, "Rory pull in the fish, I'll net it."

And still no reply, but through some kind of "cockroaches can live for 24-hours with their head cut off" phenomenon, Rory's hand continued reeling the fish in that he didn't know he had.

Then, splash, the fish comes to the surface, and with no recall of an earlier lecture about keeping the fish's head under water until the net gets into the water, Rory just keeps reeling until the fish is airborne over the jetty, about 2-feet out of the water, and with one mighty shake of its head, throws the hook ... and begins falling, falling, down, down toward the water ... and lands, ... right, in the net.

Only then, does Rory exclaim, "Hey, I think I've got a bite." A slightly delayed reaction.

Proud as punch, we tagged him with my last tag of the day ... TB131900 ... and released him. 

So, if you catch that one again, with that number, know that it was a special fish ... the first fish for Mr. Rory Goggin.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Oh, Yeah*

Congrats, Rory.    
That's a great story. Here's to your first fish and many more to come. 
You're gonna be giving Jack fishing tips before too long.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

thats the way


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Great report Jake....*

Congrats Rory and ya didn't even have to resort to fishing with me.  

PS, plenty in the future for you....


----------



## firefish (Apr 22, 2005)

congrats to the first fish.......hopfully with many more to come......


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

That's what it's all about!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Awesome*

Congrats Rory!! Nice fish too!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Great News. Maybe he will catch a Tog today.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Rory  way to go


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! And while I must say I owe a lot to too many of you to mention. That being said, I really have to add that, literally, this wouldn't have happened without Jake Ace's tutoring and, most timely, assistance. (As in having that net UNDER that flounder at the right time!)

I've got to say this, Flounder feel like snags! I guess Jake Ace didn't hear my response to his inquiry, but I was muttering under my breath "No, I don't have a fish, just another snag!" and then "Hmmm..this snag is moving." I wasn't really certain that it WAS a fish until it was already in the net! 

I guess Jake and I make a good team though, he has the touch, and I'm a "bit teched". 



Digger said:


> Great News. Maybe he will catch a Tog today.


MAYBE I'll be able to tell if I've got a hit with that, hmmm? Just have the net ready!

You know what? This fishing thing is kind of fun.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Rory, 

When you feel a tog bite, it won't be so subtle like a flounder bite. It will usually be hard and fast! By the time you feel it they already took your bait!  I love toggin but you have to practice a lot to get the touch down. But it is like Flounder fishing, once you do it a couple times you are hooked!(no pun intended)


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

What a wild story, I don't know who had a better day Rory for catching his first flounder or Ace for being there to see it and take part in such a wild story and great moment. Rory beware, I know you said flounder feel like a snag, but a weight other than the lure can actually be a fish believe it or not LOL!  Glad to see your first snag started swimming, and a 15" flounder on a jig to boot, not many people's first fish story reads like that. Congratulations and welcome to the brotherhood of a group of very strange and knotheaded weirdos otherwise known as fisherman.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Congrats Rory!!!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

That's a nice story and cograts on the first fish and Jake thanks for sharing great reading


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i had a feeling you broke the ice...a flock of pigs flew over my house  ...lol...congrats and keep them comming...


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

Iv'e heard of Buck fever but flounder fever??

Great catch and hope that is the first of many.

WOW what a story.

ASSASIN

P.E.T.A.

People
Eatin
Tasty
Animals


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Rory,
You know that I couldn't be happier. I just wish I had been there to see it.
Jake, You did a great job of telling the story. I saw Rory about 2 hours after "The Fish" and he was still floating on air.
Advisor [aka Dad]


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

*Congrats Rory*

One of many ~ Congrats Rory


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! Hell, I'm still walking around telling people "I caught a fish!"  But you're right, GotchaMack, Jake Ace seemed as proud as if he'd invented fishing. I certainly made him work for it!

I think that many of you guys get almost as much delite out of someone else catching a fish as when you catch one, and more if they are less experienced. 

Rattler: yup, and the river Styx froze over.  

Bassassasin: Flounder Fever: I guess that would be an accurate description of my feelings at that moment. 

Advisor: Yup - and I'm not certain it will wear off until I catch my next one.  BTW, I wasn't going to tell people that guy thought you were my dad. LOL  I'm not sure WHO was insulted there, but I'm sure one of us was!

Thanks again Fish4Food, Cocoflea & Blloyd. 

Blloyd - when are you comming back down?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Congrats on the first fish are you sure Jake did not dissapear under water and put that fish on your hook and then tug on the line. oh ya turn the hearing aid up a little louder. 

Agian congrats Rory.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Fishman said:


> Congrats on the first fish are you sure Jake did not dissapear under water and put that fish on your hook and then tug on the line. oh ya turn the hearing aid up a little louder.
> 
> Agian congrats Rory.


You know, he didn't have Kimoslobby with him....hmmmmmmm....nah, Kimoslobby would float.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

*I'm resurrecting this thread to say again "Thanks" . . .*

to all of you who've fished with me and helped me learn what little I've been able to absorb.

I celebrated my 2nd anniversary of my first fish yesterday by catching my limit of bluefish at Rudee and helping a few others fill their limits, then the wife and I headed for some freshwater where I limited out on rainbow trout. 

In the past two years I've been fishing a variety of ways for a variety of fish, and though I still get skunked more often than not, I do fish all year round and eat fresh fish that I've caught every month of the year, almost every week of the year. 

I thought I'd have caught some of every fish in this area by now (LOL) but though I've tried, I'm still shy a few species.  I'll still be :fishing: for them, and still trying for a citation or two...but I think I'm sure, now, that I won't be able to pick just one way to fish. 

Every way I've tried, from combat fishing for blues from the rocks at Rudee Inlet to leisurely floating bait on the banks of a pond for trout, and everything in between (including ho'ing on RACN35's boat and pulling in striper until my arms cried out for mercy!) I've not found a single way or a single day of fishing I've not loved.

So, once again, thanks again all of you.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Now thats what its all about but did you get that "TOG ?" 
Glad to see you are returning what you were given here at P&S. 
Do flounder still feel like snags to you?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Keep :fishing: !!!!


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

As the years pass, I have found that you simply cannot catch a fish and have a bad day in the same 24 hours. I'm glad to hear that you are still out there having a blast.....a few more years and you may be able to fool some folks into thinking you know what you're doing!


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I didn't look at the date on this post at first, and my initial thought was "Dang, who hi-jacked my user-name and password" ... then I looked at the date and remembered teaching that young, inexperienced buck how to fish a jig on a rock jetty for flounder.

I was just talking to my buddies the other when we were anchored up in the boat just off that rock jetty about Rory's Super Spyman Solunar Table wristwatch that would tell you when the fish were biting best ... and how I started to believe that it actually worked.

They just laughed at me.

Remember Rory ...

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

gggggggggggggggggooooooooooooooooooooooooooo rrrrrrrooooooooooooyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Jake Ace said:


> I didn't look at the date on this post at first, and my initial thought was "Dang, who hi-jacked my user-name and password" ... then I looked at the date and remembered teaching that young, inexperienced buck how to fish a jig on a rock jetty for flounder.
> 
> I was just talking to my buddies the other when we were anchored up in the boat just off that rock jetty about Rory's Super Spyman Solunar Table wristwatch that would tell you when the fish were biting best ... and how I started to believe that it actually worked.
> 
> ...


Yea I had to do a double take when I first read your original post Hell I was thinking that I had known Rory for a year and fished with him a few times and couldnt believe he had not caught a fish until today LOL....Then I kept thinking I never have actually seen him catch a fish LMAO so maybe it was true ...then I saw the date duh 

Jake you mean that Super Spyman Solunar Table wristwatch dont really work   shhhh dont tell Rory that LOL

Ken


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

caught my first that way too always good to have a good net man


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Rory fishes more than most people I know...and hes getting darn good at it...I know that everyone of you can say "someone taught me, showed me the ropes"...Just give that back if you can...everything from "the spinning reel goes on the bottom, to a sabiki will catch bait from a pier"...and please never look down on a newbie as we walked in those shoes...


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

rattler said:


> Rory fishes more than most people I know...and hes getting darn good at it...I know that everyone of you can say "someone taught me, showed me the ropes"...Just give that back if you can...everything from "the spinning reel goes on the bottom, to a sabiki will catch bait from a pier"...and please never look down on a newbie as we walked in those shoes...


i try to offer advice where asked for it old pros like us shouldn't be afraid to ask for advice either never know what you might learn


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A quote from the man himself. I can attest to the fact that Mr. Rory Goggin has caught his share of flounder this year. Rory has become a flounder-fishing fanatic. And I can say that he has brought me along with him. 

Congrats and thanks.

Rick


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great*

that was great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Fishing memories are great things and Rory has a few by now...He also has his "man cave" full of fishing Chit...His own flotilla(not all floating...lol)and LOVES TO FISH!!!!!...Keep it up Rory and let Maryjoe keep outfishing you(she loves that)...When we going fishing?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Why do people bring up post that are 3+ years old...

Or better yet, why when there is important stuff like Buckroe pier get 10 post? Thats why we have no access. I'll shut up now...


----------



## Just_Me (Feb 7, 2008)

Cdog said:


> Why do people bring up post that are 3+ years old...
> 
> Or better yet, why when there is important stuff like Buckroe pier get 10 post? Thats why we have no access. I'll shut up now...


sometimes we need to remember what we have before it is gone ,,,

and yet I do understand where your coming from on the no access. Praying and keeping the fingers crossed for the OBX right now.


----------

